# Should I euthanize?



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

My betta has been very bad condition for over a month- he has crashed on the bottom and is not eating, is very very thin and hardly breathes or moves anymore. I am going to be away for a week soon, worry that if he dies while I am gone will poison the other tank inhabitants- is it better just to put him out of his misery now? It is starting to depress me to see him suffer.

If you want the whole long story, just ask...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Its your call. If you think you should, go ahead.


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

I guess I am wondering if there's any hope of recovery at all... I have been doing 20% water change every other day, testing water now and then- it stays at ammonia & nitrite- 0, nitrates between 10-20ppm... I would give salt but there's live plants and snail in there, and taking him out to give salt bath seems like it would be too stressful at this point?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You could put him in something else while you're gone. That way your tank stays clean if he dies.


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes- of course! I can put him in my small QT tank- hadn't done that earlier, worried the stress of too many moves- I just have to get another airline so I can put filter on it.


----------

